# Jean-Jacques von Allmen



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 3, 2008)

As a follow-up to these previous threads, 

http://www.puritanboard.com/f29/ever-heard-7724/
http://www.puritanboard.com/f29/jean-jacques-von-allmen-12300/

for those who may be interested, here is a little biographical information on Jean-Jacques von Allmen.

Jean-Jacques von Allmen (1917-1994) was born in Lausanne, Switzerland, raised in Basel and studied at the Free Church in Lausanne and the Reformed faculties of Basel and Neuchatel. He received his degree from Neuchatel in 1941 and spent 17 years as a parish minister, mainly in Lucerne. He received a doctorate in church in 1948 at Neuchatel. He joined the faculty of the Protestant Theological Faculty of the University of Neuchatel in 1958. He was known for writing _Vocabulaire biblique_ (1954), _Preaching and Congregation_ (1962), and _Worship: Its Theology and Practice_ (1965), among other works, and for specializing in the study of liturgical worship. He was friends with Karl Barth. He served as the director of the Tantur Ecumenical Biblical Institute near Jerusalem (1971-1974) and had close ties to various denominations, including the Anglican, Lutheran, Eastern Orthodox and Roman Catholic Churches.


----------



## bookslover (May 4, 2008)

So, you're telling us he was not one of the founding members of the Allman Brothers Band?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 5, 2008)

bookslover said:


> So, you're telling us he was not one of the founding members of the Allman Brothers Band?


----------

